# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Ερώτηση για VIBER

## vasim

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω εγκατεστημένο το viber σε ενα κινητό. Σε περίπτωση που κάποια στιγμή το νούμερο αυτό δωθεί σε άλλον πως είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν κάνει σύνδεση στο viber δε θα παίρνει τα μηνύματά μου;

Με βάση τον αριθμό δεν γίνεται το authentication?

----------


## stereo

> Καλησπέρα.
> 
> Έχω εγκατεστημένο το viber σε ενα κινητό. Σε περίπτωση που κάποια στιγμή το νούμερο αυτό δωθεί σε άλλον πως είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν κάνει σύνδεση στο viber δε θα παίρνει τα μηνύματά μου;
> 
> Με βάση τον αριθμό δεν γίνεται το authentication?


Τι εννοεις να παιρνει τα μηνυματα σου? Σε περιπτωση που το νουμερο σου δοθει σε αλλον θα μπορει να κανει viber και να παιρνει κανονικα μηνυματα. Οτι εχεις στειλει/σου εχουν στειλει ομως στο παρελθον δεν θα μπορει να τα δει. Ακριβως οπως και με τα SMS.

----------


## vasim

> Τι εννοεις να παιρνει τα μηνυματα σου? Σε περιπτωση που το νουμερο σου δοθει σε αλλον θα μπορει να κανει viber και να παιρνει κανονικα μηνυματα. Οτι εχεις στειλει/σου εχουν στειλει ομως στο παρελθον δεν θα μπορει να τα δει. Ακριβως οπως και με τα SMS.


Σίγουρα; Δεν θα έχει κρατήει ιστορικό;

----------


## stereo

> Σίγουρα; Δεν θα έχει κρατήει ιστορικό;


Οχι δεν κραταει. Αν δοκιμασεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλη συσκευη θα δεις οτι θα εχεις χασει ολα σου τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα!

----------


## vasim

> Οχι δεν κραταει. Αν δοκιμασεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αλλη συσκευη θα δεις οτι θα εχεις χασει ολα σου τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα!


Ναι αλλά είδα ότι κρατάει κάτι groups που συμμετέχεις κλπ. Τεσπά. Θα δούμε..

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Ναι αλλά είδα ότι κρατάει κάτι groups που συμμετέχεις κλπ. Τεσπά. Θα δούμε..


εχει επιλογη διαγραφη λογαριασμου.

----------


## kallitexnis

Για όποιον το χρειαστεί, οδηγίες από το Viber για την απενεργοποίηση του λογαριασμού: https://support.viber.com/customer/e...activate-viber

----------

